# GSD,s and children



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a 13 month old GSD and she is very well behaved except one thing. when my grandchildren come over she is too excited with them. How do I teach her not to be more gentle with them. She is 40 kg of muscle
Dawnl


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

At 13 months old, she is a puppy herself, of course the kids are exciting. 

It will be up to you to supervise and control your dog when the children are around. With on-going obedience training you will get her more responsive to you, and she will have other behaviours to fall back on (tell her to go to her crate, go to her place, stay, lie-down, etc) so she knows that even if the kids are running around with high energy, she needs to stay put. But this takes work and time. 

Otherwise, you can keep her leashed to you to manage and control her.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Another thing is rules for the grandchildren. When kids come over there is no running around, no throwing things to each other, no doing things that will naturally excite a puppy. Rules need to be fair to both the kids and the dog.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

They don't always mix. I had a GSD that just didn't care for children. He was happy to be somewhere else when children were around. I didn't have children when I had him so they were not the usual. When my niece was visiting or friends who had children, he was happy to be in another room away from the commotion.
My current GSD loves my children. She came into our life as a puppy. She was the typical land shark as a puppy and she needed a lot of consistency and boundaries as a puppy. My kids learned the rules as she did. At 15 months, she is great with them but she doesn't care for strange children in her space. So, that doesn't happen. The safety of my children and any other children come first. The dog will be a dog and accept the limitations you put on them. For example, if my dog is too excited, she doesn't get any attention. No attention until she's calm. My kids know this rule and they abide by it. Kids and dogs live in black and white. I try to make it all very black and white for everyone. 
I've experienced a dog and it's awful behavior come between family members and it's heartbreaking. It happened in our family and the relationship will never be good again. I'm not saying that you are doing that, btw.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's going to depend on the dog. My youngest golden is a bouncy happy pup but he completely switches gears around kids, he becomes a sweet calm pup. 

As far as the GSDs, they have always been very tolerant of all kids and love being around them. My youngest GSD spent time with the kids when I first got him. He was with them 24/7. They didn't see him for awhile and were on the nervous side with him. He likes to play fetch and on his own he learned to drop the ball and back up to give them the opportunity to pick up the ball and throw it. This simple gesture on his part eased all nervousness. 

I will have grandkids soon enough here so it's very important that all my dogs remain calm and neutral toward kids. I actually get excited and can envision the kids growing up with the dogs. I hope that is how it works.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Try to work with your 13 month old to sit and down on command from a distance. You may not always be right there to stop her physically, but need to be able to do it from across the room or across the yard. A stay is also needed to be made solid. If you can control your dog without being next to it, that will make a big difference when your grandchildren are there. If you're having trouble with this I'd look into some obedience classes.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> Another thing is rules for the grandchildren. When kids come over there is no running around, no throwing things to each other, no doing things that will naturally excite a puppy. Rules need to be fair to both the kids and the dog.


Agree completely.

There are children who will not be invited back to my house because they refuse to obey the rules in place for safety around dogs despite being asked/told multiple times. We may try them again in a year or two after they've grown up a little. These children aren't relatives, so there is no need for them to be at my house.

My dog is just out of puppyhood and is gentle with children by default, but I appreciate kids who listen and try to remember to follow simple rules. And I tell the kids clearly what I expect, so that I'm being fair. Some kids are great and even if they aren't perfect, they adjust as soon as they're gently reminded.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for your advise. When she is here with my husband and I she is for the most part a very well behaved GSD, but yes still a puppy. I think its because she dosnt see children very much or have the opportunity to see them very much. I will start reteaching her the long sit and stay for reinforcement and hopefully that will help. I so want the children to be able to play with her and not have her bowl them over with excitement.
Dawnl


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

*new*

Thanks everyone for your advise. I have been looking for this kind of thing since she was about 12 weeks old as she has always been a very happy puppy and when she was little the kids were fine. But since she has grown into such a big dog it has become more of a problem. Only when she first sees them though, after about 30 minutes she just lays where ever they are and watches them, occasionally getting in the sandpit with them and trying to help them build. But she is very gentle with them then. 

I have had 4 GSD's before I got Sasha and they are all very different. She has the most outgoing personality and I dont want to destroy that just get her to drop it down a notch or 2. Although I am looking forward to her 2nd birthday (every other GSD I have owned has calmed down after that) I still want to enjoy these puppy times I have with her. I dont work anymore and she is my constant companion (my child). She walks beautifully for me, and when i train her she does everything i ask of her. I have been unwell for a couple of months and haven't been able to put the time into her she deserves. I am feeling much better now and can get straight back into it. She did very well at all her obedience classes and its just the reinforcement that i haven't been able to do. 

I am going to enjoy being able to bounce ideas off people who understand GSD's thank you everyone
dawnl


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, I must admit I think both my husband and I have taught her the behavior by getting her very excited when either one of us went out without her and then got home (particularly me). So its back to basics as you said ignore her until the behavior stops then greet her. Luckily GSD's are quick to learn if you train constantly. It will depend on how often I leave for the day as to how long it takes. Great advise thank you
dawnl


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, your dog is also a youngster. Our first shepherd had never seen a toddler, since our six kids were all teen or older. When our grandson visited for the first time, our dog ran through the house, very excited, and when he encountered our toddler grandson, he screeched to a halt and walked carefully around him. Very neat!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Deb said:


> Another thing is rules for the grandchildren. When kids come over there is no running around, no throwing things to each other, no doing things that will naturally excite a puppy. Rules need to be fair to both the kids and the dog.


I disagree with this. How boring could that be for a child? Kids over dog any day. 
To the op. When you know you grandchild is coming leash or crate your dog. Or wear the dog out then teach manners. You want your grandchild to enjoy their time with you.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with this. How boring could that be for a child? Kids over dog any day.
> To the op. When you know you grandchild is coming leash or crate your dog. Or wear the dog out then teach manners. You want your grandchild to enjoy their time with you.


Well, actually I never let my own kids run in the house or throw things. Nor were they allowed to wrestle. If they want to run or throw or anything else it was done outside. I expect the same behavior from my grandkids. We did/do lots of fun activities together, games, cards, art projects, crafts, etc..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Having your dog leashed or crated will contain the madness!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Deb said:


> Well, actually I never let my own kids run in the house or throw things. Nor were they allowed to wrestle. If they want to run or throw or anything else it was done outside. I expect the same behavior from my grandkids. We did/do lots of fun activities together, games, cards, art projects, crafts, etc..


That works for you. But to me that goes against so many of my childhood memories with my parents and grandparents. Tickling, playing, building forts, playing knee hockey etc. 
I just feel that a grandchild who doesn't live with their grandparents should be able to go and play and have loud fun. Without worrying about being chastised. Or worrying about a young dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> That works for you. But to me that goes against so many of my childhood memories with my parents and grandparents. Tickling, playing, building forts, playing knee hockey etc.
> I just feel that a grandchild who doesn't live with their grandparents should be able to go and play and have loud fun. Without worrying about being chastised. Or worrying about a young dog.


Sounds like my house when I have my nieces and nephews over for extended stays. I love the sound of them playing and being kids. They play video games that require jumping around(nowadays) and the dogs are right there with them but let them be kids. They go swimming and the dogs are out there with them enjoying each other. The dogs play keep away and hide and seek with them. They are all very interactive with each other all day long and then at night they all pass out together:smile2: Some might call it chaotic, I call it pure happiness.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with this. How boring could that be for a child? Kids over dog any day.
> To the op. When you know you grandchild is coming leash or crate your dog. Or wear the dog out then teach manners. You want your grandchild to enjoy their time with you.


Who would want their grandchildren's memories to include having as many rules on a visit as the family dog does because of the family dog? 

The grandkids don't live there, enjoy them while they are there. Crating a dog for a few hours isn't going to be the end of the world.

If your dog can't play nice, don't punish the grandkids.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

at the moment I do put her on the leash. I was hoping for some guidance on how to stop her from getting so excited


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Like much in life ... there is always a middle ground. 

This does not sound like a "I don't much care for kiddlets of any kind dog??" It sounds like a dog that actually likes kids! He just needs to learn to dial it down a notch. And of course "constant supervision would be necessary if the dogs and kids don't live together, the dog can be taught to dial it down but some/most "toddlers" don't have much common sense. 

So that stated ... Boxers and Toddlers 101 ..."Toddlers Wobble and they will fall down!" I incorporated a "no spinning/speeding zone" with Struddell (Boxer.) not her but I saw that look.  :










She thought people and especially kids were the best thing since baked bread!


I used a hard "Down" not sigh freaking "Sit" but a "Down" as a "play time interruptions!" She got that if she got to ramped up ... "Down" it was ... try again. I also used toys to teach "Gentle/Easy." Worked out fine. 

The toddler involved lived with dogs Chi's (2) and Jack Russel's (3) none of them trained ... a houseful of crazy that was but the toddler involved understood about dogs.

So there is that for "direct action as it were" these days I would also add "The Place Command" and "Sit on the Dog" those things are about training calmness into a dog. And as I don't have kids .. I would find an area "Playground" with a secure fence to contain the "kiddlets" and take the dog to just "Kid" watch. Those things can be found here.:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

These things seem a reasonable course of action to me???


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dawnl said:


> at the moment I do put her on the leash. I was hoping for some guidance on how to stop her from getting so excited


It is a "reasonable question."


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Ack! Not running, throwing things, wrestling doesn't mean the kids sat around. We did lots of fun things, including tickling, video games that included dancing and jumping around. I know I gave some sitting down activities, so that is my own fault in my examples. We had pools, kids and dogs in and out, softball batting practice with the dogs fetching the balls back, ever try it with a tennis racket? Snowballs hit with a tennis racket, hysterical. Dogs are always included in our activities, but the kids had rules, too. I don't think our house would have been where everyone gathered if I made them not have fun. 


If the OPs dog gets excited with running, etc., then I suggested training and that there are rules for the kids so the dog doesn't get in trouble, so hopefully if the activities are not running from one end of the house to the other the dog doesn't have to be crated or leashed, but can be part of the activities.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Sounds like my house when I have my nieces and nephews over for extended stays. I love the sound of them playing and being kids. They play video games that require jumping around(nowadays) and the dogs are right there with them but let them be kids. They go swimming and the dogs are out there with them enjoying each other. The dogs play keep away and hide and seek with them. They are all very interactive with each other all day long and then at night they all pass out together:smile2: Some might call it chaotic, I call it pure happiness.


I love those pictures! Kids and dogs!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Ack! Not running, throwing things, wrestling doesn't mean the kids sat around. We did lots of fun things, including tickling, video games that included dancing and jumping around. I know I gave some sitting down activities, so that is my own fault in my examples. We had pools, kids and dogs in and out, softball batting practice with the dogs fetching the balls back, ever try it with a tennis racket? Snowballs hit with a tennis racket, hysterical. Dogs are always included in our activities, but the kids had rules, too. I don't think our house would have been where everyone gathered if I made them not have fun.
> 
> 
> If the OPs dog gets excited with running, etc., then I suggested training and that there are rules for the kids so the dog doesn't get in trouble, so hopefully if the activities are not running from one end of the house to the other the dog doesn't have to be crated or leashed, but can be part of the activities.


In a follow up .. put the "onus of common sense" on the supervising adult.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cay and Tessa are both 5, and have grown up together. Della is 2 and a little more excitable. When I know Cay is headed over I'll put the dogs out and play fetch or just let them run for a while. If Dell is still wound up I'll crate her for a little while during arrival times. Cay rides her scooter bike, races the dogs, plays with them in the sprinkler. She has basic dog rules, don't bother them when they are eating, let them go downstairs first, don't tease them with toys. We have always just made the dogs sit out if they get to rough around her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old are the grandkids?


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

my grandchildren are 9, 7 and 18 months. After about 30 minutes she does calm down and as i said originally, she just sits and watches them they can even play ball with her. Its just the original meeting. When my granddaughter was 12 months old she used to crawl on the floor and Sasha would just lay there and let Bianca crawl all over her. But when she first got here she wanted to lick her all over and mouth her feet. She is no longer a licker and is learning with us not to mouth anyone.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

Just so you know Sasha isnt just a dog to us she is an integral part of our family and as such has to learn how to fit in with our life and situation.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dawnl said:


> my grandchildren are 9, 7 and 18 months. After about 30 minutes she does calm down and as i said originally, she just sits and watches them they can even play ball with her. Its just the original meeting. When my granddaughter was 12 months old she used to crawl on the floor and Sasha would just lay there and let Bianca crawl all over her. But when she first got here she wanted to lick her all over and mouth her feet. She is no longer a licker and is learning with us not to mouth anyone.


My dogs always get super excited when visitors come, especially kids. You can set up a crate in the area they come in, let the dog calm down and get used to them being there, then let her out of the crate. 

You can also put a leash on her and have her in a sit. This might be harder to do and you would have to really make sure she stays in a sit. 

I always have the kids dog on the couch and let the dogs come and smell them. When the kids are calm, the dogs stay calm. 

It's a matter of minutes and everyone is happy.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

beautiful photos and perfect example of happiness


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

I am wondering if this excitement has a lot to do with her age. As she is getting older it is not so intense. Yesterday we had 2 different lots of people here for extended periods of time. The first lot were doing an asbestos inspection and after about 30 minutes she completely calmed down and the second time it was an electrician with ladders and all inside (15ft ceilings) we had her on a leash (not holding it) sitting in her spot on the lounge as it was hot outside and she is mostly black, and she just sat in her spot until I released her and said "lets go" (her can go command).

But I do like the down command that was suggested to me.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

llombardo said:


> My dogs always get super excited when visitors come, especially kids. You can set up a crate in the area they come in, let the dog calm down and get used to them being there, then let her out of the crate.
> 
> You can also put a leash on her and have her in a sit. This might be harder to do and you would have to really make sure she stays in a sit.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of the kids sitting on the couch initially. When visitors come, they naturally pet my smaller dogs, but with my shepherd, I prefer people to ignore her initially.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with this. How boring could that be for a child? Kids over dog any day.


I'm not the OP and don't have kids or grandkids, but I don't really care if a kid is bored. If they're bored, they don't have to come over. Our house is small and not set up for children; it's set up for ourselves and our dog. I ask that kids 1) stay out of the dog's crate, it isn't your playhouse; and 2) don't run in the yard with sticks because the guest dog has been trained that sticks are for chasing, plus that's dangerous anyway. Those are very simple rules and not at all restrictive in my opinion. The rules still leave room for throwing a ball or stick for the dogs, or for playing with the child's own toys (and we'll keep the dogs away from them). Even when my dog was a rambunctious puppy, she'd have been just fine around kids (with supervision, of course) if those rules were followed. The kid who won't be invited back was asked/told multiple times not to do those things; the other visiting children had no trouble following those two rules and were not bored.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I'm not the OP and don't have kids or grandkids, but I don't really care if a kid is bored. If they're bored, they don't have to come over. Our house is small and not set up for children; it's set up for ourselves and our dog. I ask that kids 1) stay out of the dog's crate, it isn't your playhouse; and 2) don't run in the yard with sticks because the guest dog has been trained that sticks are for chasing, plus that's dangerous anyway. Those are very simple rules and not at all restrictive in my opinion. The rules still leave room for throwing a ball or stick for the dogs, or for playing with the child's own toys (and we'll keep the dogs away from them). Even when my dog was a rambunctious puppy, she'd have been just fine around kids (with supervision, of course) if those rules were followed. The kid who won't be invited back was asked/told multiple times not to do those things; the other visiting children had no trouble following those two rules and were not bored.


I don't think a grandparent can not invite her grandchildren over because as children, they might break the rules. They aren't perfect yet...
Anyways OP, sounds like you are doing a good job. It takes time, and I'm sure a little maturation of the dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> I don't think a grandparent can not invite her grandchildren over because as children, they might break the rules. They aren't perfect yet...
> Anyways OP, sounds like you are doing a good job. It takes time, and I'm sure a little maturation of the dog.


I could manage it with nieces and nephews. But I digress. My real point was that rules really don't have to be restrictive or make the visit one of tedium. The kid just has to manage to not be stupid or defiant.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I could manage it with nieces and nephews. But I digress. My real point was that rules really don't have to be restrictive or make the visit one of tedium. The kid just has to manage to not be stupid or defiant.


Kids are kids. Im sure you cannot consider an 18 mos old stupid or defiant. Actually, most children are not "stupid or defiant". They are young and learning. And I think an adult's responsibility is to ensure that a child is not getting bowled over by a rambunctious puppy. That's just an opinion. 
The example of rules that were given sounded pretty boring for a child, whether you like children or not. Deb obviously clarified.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Kids are kids. Im sure you cannot consider an 18 mos old stupid or defiant. Actually, most children are not "stupid or defiant". They are young and learning. And I think an adult's responsibility is to ensure that a child is not getting bowled over by a rambunctious puppy. That's just an opinion.
> The example of rules that were given sounded pretty boring for a child, whether you like children or not. Deb obviously clarified.


I can't imagine asking a toddler to take safety precautions against a dog.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

I am trying. Its just good to get ideas from other GSD owners that understand the breed and their ways. She is a beautiful dog with a lovely temperament and just wants to please me. I think from seeing other GSD owners around with pups roughly the same age she is doing very well. When I walk her she has a halt i on, it is very loose and only gets tight if she pulls rearly hard. I also have a lead that goes around my hips so I'm hands free to signal her to stop and sit and to praise her when she does what I ask. It hasn't been easy with her as she is not food motivated so I've had to find different ways to get her to do what I want.

I think I have hit on a good idea with her that she thinks that if she has just a normal lead on she is restrained, I haven't tried that before. Hopefully next time we do that she will behave the same


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> Kids are kids. Im sure you cannot consider an 18 mos old stupid or defiant. Actually, most children are not "stupid or defiant". They are young and learning. And I think an adult's responsibility is to ensure that a child is not getting bowled over by a rambunctious puppy. That's just an opinion.
> The example of rules that were given sounded pretty boring for a child, whether you like children or not. Deb obviously clarified.


No, the vast majority of kids are just learning how to be people and are not stupid or defiant. That's why I set "don't be stupid or defiant" as my bar and consider it a very low, basic bar to set.

To clarify, the kid who was being defiant at my house was older (four). I do blame the parent for that because the parent didn't bother to watch the kid or make her mind. The 16mo was awesome and so was his 3yo brother. Those two have great parents who were on the ball with me in keeping an eye on things, and both boys take direction beautifully. If they slipped up, a simple reminder and redirection ("Hey, let's go over here and play with that toy; I'll keep the puppies over there" or, "Do we run with sticks?") was enough. Kids don't have to be perfect, but I do expect that the kids try on an age appropriate level. My rules were very simple and did not preclude the children having fun. The 4yo who is now not welcome back was blatantly defiant and disobedient. Done.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> No, the vast majority of kids are just learning how to be people and are not stupid or defiant. That's why I set "don't be stupid or defiant" as my bar and consider it a very low, basic bar to set.
> 
> To clarify, the kid who was being defiant at my house was older (four). I do blame the parent for that because the parent didn't bother to watch the kid or make her mind. The 16mo was awesome and so was his 3yo brother. Those two have great parents who were on the ball with me in keeping an eye on things, and both boys take direction beautifully. If they slipped up, a simple reminder and redirection ("Hey, let's go over here and play with that toy; I'll keep the puppies over there" or, "Do we run with sticks?") was enough. Kids don't have to be perfect, but I do expect that the kids try on an age appropriate level. My rules were very simple and did not preclude the children having fun. The 4yo who is now not welcome back was blatantly defiant and disobedient. Done.


Those darn 4 year olds. Why won't they just act like adults already. Jeesh. Someone should do a psych exam on them. Trying to be little kids and all. There goes society! Seriously.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I was just really, really lucky. My first GSD adored children - all children. She was extremely gentle with my, then, 2 year old. She went out of her way to not knock him down. My kids are grown now, so I had no idea how my young shepherd would feel about younger kids. My niece and nephews visited last winter, when my girl was about 15 months. She was perfect with them. Wanted to be with them all the time. In typical shepherd fashion, she wanted to herd them all into one room and fretted a bit, if one left. lol!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I don't think a grandparent can not invite her grandchildren over because as children, they might break the rules. They aren't perfect yet...
> Anyways OP, sounds like you are doing a good job. It takes time, and I'm sure a little maturation of the dog.


Meh! Rules were made to be broken, no?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> Those darn 4 year olds. Why won't they just act like adults already. Jeesh. Someone should do a psych exam on them. Trying to be little kids and all. There goes society! Seriously.


Meh. This works for me. I don't need to deal with it, so I won't. If you're good with it, more power to you. We can each do what works for us.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi, My grandchildren are not kids that run around and stir up my dog at all, they love it when she settles down and just sits and watches them or gets in with them and plays nice. They do love her as every week when I look after them they always ask how Sasha is, and I have asked the older 2, 9 and 7 if they are scared of her and they are not. Sasha has a particular liking for the 7 year old and when he is sitting on the lounge she will get up there with him and put her head on his knee. 
She is no where near as bad at this excitement as she used to be, so I think more control on my part with the training and age are going to be the answer.

I want my grandchildren to come here and be grandchildren (respectful ones) not robots that have to behave totally in regards the dog. 

My previous GSD met my 9 yr old grandson when he was 1 and she was 5, she had previously had nothing to do with kids and had never even met one so we were very mindful of this. Ethan was standing in our back yard with us and his mother we threw the ball down the back yard she ran at 100 miles an hour to get the ball ran back to approx 1/2 way stopped and walked up to my grandson and dropped the ball at his feet. She seemed to know, like Sasha knew when my granddaughter was climbing on her to be very gentle.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_I want my grandchildren to come here and be grandchildren (respectful ones) not robots that have to behave totally in regards the dog._ 


Respectful. That is the key word. No child is going to be a robot. What I originally said was just this, being respectful. It is not respectful to anyone, a dog or the house to run from one end to the other, and throw things means things can be broken. These are the same rules in a classroom. No running and no throwing things. It doesn't make a child a robot, it makes a child respectful. Running through a house and throwing things even to each other will amp up a dog. It means things will be broken, any parent will tell you things get broken as kids, even with these rules, will break them. They're kids.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> _I want my grandchildren to come here and be grandchildren (respectful ones) not robots that have to behave totally in regards the dog._
> 
> 
> Respectful. That is the key word. No child is going to be a robot. What I originally said was just this, being respectful. It is not respectful to anyone, a dog or the house to run from one end to the other, and throw things means things can be broken. These are the same rules in a classroom. No running and no throwing things. It doesn't make a child a robot, it makes a child respectful. Running through a house and throwing things even to each other will amp up a dog. It means things will be broken, any parent will tell you things get broken as kids, even with these rules, will break them. They're kids.


Exactly. Respectful kids make a good faith effort. I like respectful children who are generally nice and pleasant to be around. Good kids try. They don't have to be perfect, because nobody is. I would never expect perfection.

I do expect respect for my home and my dog. If a child can't or won't do that and the parent won't parent, then the child simply doesn't need to be here. My house, my rules, and it works for me. It is someone else's prerogative to disagree, and if they can't get on board with my two simple rules, they don't need to come to my house. We will all be happier that way.


----------



## Debjwt45 (Apr 4, 2021)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with this. How boring could that be for a child? Kids over dog any day.
> To the op. When you know you grandchild is coming leash or crate your dog. Or wear the dog out then teach manners. You want your grandchild to enjoy their time with you.


I agree with you. I have a new White GSD (Bolt) who is 7 months old and weighs over 90 lbs. My grandchildren have two labs in their home and are very used to being around “big” dogs but Bolt is just SO very big and gets incredibly excited around the children. He’s a sweet dog, smart and usually trains well but doesn’t seem to recognize how big he is and regularly knocks a child down accidentally. 
There are, of course, rules in our home but I am not going to make my home an unhappy or boring place just to suit my dog. Grandchildren are first! Currently he requires CONSTANT supervision and training when the grandchildren are here...which can be exhausting. I leave him on a leash and stand on it when the children are playing so he is unable to jump on or “mouth” them aggressively. We’re hoping as he gets older and his puppy energy wains, things will get better.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Debjwt45 said:


> I agree with you. I have a new White GSD (Bolt) who is 7 months old and weighs over 90 lbs. My grandchildren have two labs in their home and are very used to being around “big” dogs but Bolt is just SO very big and gets incredibly excited around the children. He’s a sweet dog, smart and usually trains well but doesn’t seem to recognize how big he is and regularly knocks a child down accidentally.
> There are, of course, rules in our home but I am not going to make my home an unhappy or boring place just to suit my dog. Grandchildren are first! Currently he requires CONSTANT supervision and training when the grandchildren are here...which can be exhausting. I leave him on a leash and stand on it when the children are playing so he is unable to jump on or “mouth” them aggressively. We’re hoping as he gets older and his puppy energy wains, things will get better.


1st point, 5 year old thread Deb but welcome to the forum.

Please post a pic of 7 month 90 pound Bolt. Love to see the big guys.
2nd point, time to cut out the aggressive mouthing by now....


----------

